# New to me



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Have never seem yellow pvc. Any one seen this? Also i dont come across many oil tank patches so for those of u that have never seen it (warmer climates). Here u go


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Out here yellow solvent weld PVC was approved for underground gas piping


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The yellow PVC acts as a conduit (sleeve) for underground gas service lines.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

The last time I saw yellow PVC was 30 years ago. They used it for gas pipe it was sch 80 and you used regular glue. I have seen it in California and on the west coast used in whole subdivisions. It had a problem of separating in some areas. PE is just a superior product. Also the transition fittings were a pain to find.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

This was used for main sewer. In a res house


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

What's the purpose of the oil tank patch? I assume it leaked and that's how they patched the tank? I see oil tanks all the time but I don't think I have ever seen one that was patched.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Yea as u know the belly gets soft and then they start to weep out. The patch goes the entire length so you can put the same amount o pressure through out so you dont crush the tank. This is just a bandaid to buy some time dor the h/o to get money for replacement however it looks like this one was just left this way. Not the right way to fix it but its an out if needed for the time being.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Better pic


----------



## juantheplumber (Aug 4, 2014)

Is this sch 30?


----------

